# WindowsXP pro + DHCP server



## xemacs (1. September 2004)

hi ich hab n winxp pro server mit nem kleinen lan hinten dran!
da wir hier öfter lanparties machen, wäre da ne dhcp-gestützte lösung nicht verkehrt
also was könnt ihr so empfehlen?

win2k AS hat zwar einen integrierten dhcp server, unterstützt aber leider kein DSL
auf linux möchte ich nicht umsteigen, weil zu aufwändig und es probleme mit meinem drucker macht!

also, meine eigentliche frage:

hat einer n gescheiten dhcp server für winxp oder weiss eine alternative zu winxp ?

greetings


----------



## Radhad (1. September 2004)

Bitte auf die Rechtschreibung achten!

Warum unterstützt Win2k kein DSL? Das ist doch nicht Betriebssystem abhängig. Du musst da nur einen Treiber installieren, und schon geht das ohne Probleme! RasPPPoE z.B. ist ein guter Treiber!

WinXP Pro ist kein Serverbetriebssystem, daher denke ich mal wird es dafür auch keine DHCP Software geben, ansonsten mal Google'n...


MfG Radhad


----------



## xemacs (3. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> *Bitte auf die Rechtschreibung achten!
> 
> Warum unterstützt Win2k kein DSL? Das ist doch nicht Betriebssystem abhängig. Du musst da nur einen Treiber installieren, und schon geht das ohne Probleme! RasPPPoE z.B. ist ein guter Treiber!
> ...



mit win2k hatte ich nur probleme das routing betreffend! deswegen die winxp lösung und winxp ist meiner meinung nach auch servertauglich wenn es entsprechend konfiguriert ist!


----------



## Mbnightmare (6. September 2004)

Natürlich ist WinXP servertauglich, aber kein Server Betriebssystem. Und deshalb gibt es auch kein DHCP-Server-Dienst unter WinXP. Du benötigst ein reines Server BS (Win 2003 Server, Win2000 Server usw.). Ansonsten kleinen DSL-Router mit in dein Netz hängen DHCP konfigurieren und du hast gleichzeitig DSL für alle.


----------



## xemacs (7. September 2004)

hi
bin nun auf win2k3 server umgestiegen
klappt alles wunderbar bis auf n printerproblem..
werd dafür aber n neuen thread eröffnen
danke trotzdem!

mfg


----------

